# 22mm strap



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

*22mm strap*


View Advert


Hi, after some sort of strap in 22mm flavour for a vostok. Watch came with a bracelet but I feel it won't be used and will give another option. I'm thinking along the lines of a 2 piece nato or a rubber. Cheap as chips if possible, as it's a gift for the younger brother and will be his first watch and first auto.




*Advertiser*




r-macus



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

